# help Danger, Danger warning



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi I've just built a new computer and earlier I was trying to encode a movie with DVD Santa and the noise the computer fans started making and the amount of processor it was taking up (100%) gave me the horrors so I stopped what i was doing and rebooted.

Then I was just looking around forums and not doing anything else particularly intensive and while the noise was no where near as loud, it was still loud enough. So I started looking around the forum here and at a video website. 

I was looking for system monitoring tools to look into what might be going on. I've got a Gigabyte motherboard and that has East Tune so I ran that. I was in the end tab (what ever that is called) looking at the information trying to understand it, i clicked the audio button and the computer started repeating DANGER, DANGER, DANGER 

I didn't even get a chance to record the information it was reporting as I couldn't get out of there fast enough! Now I'm scared of turning the computer back on. I've turned it off and unpluged the power cable!

I did have an additional fan in the case, which I initially assumed was making all the noise, so I took that out and took the side off the case.:sigh:
I'm assuming it's temperatures, advice on what I should do next would be much appreciated


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

sounds like the random sound virus to me,

run virus checks


----------



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for that Rivendale but I'm not so sure that's it. I think its the Easy Tune audio warning for problems. I did click the audio button within he interface just before it started and I had alreayd started to look up temperatures so there must of been something there that was ringing my own warning bells


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

yup, that was perhaps a flashback on my part, sorry 

does your motherboard monitor the temp and adjust the fan speed?

could be the processor is overheating, did you over-clock by any chance?


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

ps: if you installed your own fan(s), it might not be big enough to handle without over revving, on my Gateway_MX board in it's original case the variable speed fan is darn near six inches in diameter and it sounds like an airplane taking off sometimes


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

sirius60 said:


> I did have an additional fan in the case, which I initially assumed was making all the noise, so I took that out and took the side off the case.:sigh:
> I'm assuming it's temperatures, advice on what I should do next would be much appreciated



Can you boot into the BIOS and post the temp and voltage readings?


----------



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

Not sure which values you want so I'll give them all

Vcore 1.312V
DDR3 1.5V 1.488V
+3.3V 3.360V
+12V 12.439V
Current system temperature 32 degree cent
Current CPU temperature 40 degreess cent 
current CPU Fan Speed 2250 RPM 

I think that's it


----------



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

still in bios observing and system temperature has now risen to 38 degrees


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Temps and voltage looks within specs.

What program are you using to monitor the temp in Windows?


----------



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

Easy Tune 6 I'm in there now 
CPU 1.312V
DRAM 1.488V
+3.3V 3.392 V
+12V 12.429

CPU 2429 RPM
Power 0

System Temperature 39
CPU Temperature 37

Currently the computer is also running really quiet it doesn't sound like a 747 taking off


----------



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

just opened up a couple of programs Utorrent and Mozilla and it started again the CPU temperature went up to 41 in the slide turned red and it started saying danger, danger again.

The CPU temperature has just gone back down to 38 an the danger warning has stopped again


I've opened up a couple more programs and the cpu temperature has gone up to 42 and it has started the danger, danger message again


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Temps look fine according to BIOS.

In Easy Tune what temp is the alert set to? I think it defaults to 40C

If you wish to continue using Easy Tune just adjust the alert temp. (maybe 60c)


----------



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

Is that for the system and cpu temperatures? Just for information makinu1der2 what are the optimum temperatures?

And thank you for all the help


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Idle temp usually in the mid 30's Load temp should remain under 60 under stress is

the max temp.

In Easy Tune the slider will show you where the alarm is set to sound on each of 

the settings.


----------



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for that I've changed them both with the slider - gosh that noise had me worried lol

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

gosh, cool, you guys rock!

i should have a look at my BIOS, maybe i don't need the 747 taking off here ether!


----------

